# Sammy-Kitten!



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

First we thought he was a girl. He kills plants and is mad for dental biscuits. His enemy is a cheeky kitten who lives in the mirror and postures at him but won't come out and fight him like a man. He may not be the sharpest tool in the shed, but with a face like this, who needs brains?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is a sweetie.


----------



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

I think his cute is an evolutionary imperative to make me look after him, cos he sure as heck wouldn't survive in the wild. My housemate's kitten learns from her experiences: e.g. putting paw in water bowl is not nice, therefore I will not put paw in water bowl. Sammy does it, freaks out, then comes back ten minutes later for another go  He is maximally cute though.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

He is a little cutie


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

ahhhh he is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's a wee smasher


----------



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you! I love him lots.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

he's got trouble written all over that cheeky face !  love him!


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

I love the name Sammy. What a cute kitten! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

I called him Sammy cos I wasn't sure if he was a boy or a girl for a while.  He is my first kit. When he got his first vaccination the vet told me. Well, he's 14 wks now and if I'd had any doubts, they're gone - the other day I was tickling his tummy and he was purring like mad and suddenly...um...let's just say, his masculinity asserted itself


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is lovely, great pics xxx


----------



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey Madcat, your pic on the far left looks just like Sammy's sister, except she has less white on her chest!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww he's lovely


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

hes adorable, great photos


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

he is so cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute, gorgeous,


----------



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sammy thanks everyone for the compliments! His ego is now even bigger. He's a lot bigger generally than when these pics were taken. When I get a new camera I'll update x


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Aww, he's so gorgeous!


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

What a hansom tuxie you have there. I especially love his striking white blaze on his chest and his white hind leg. Adorable!!


----------

